# The onslaught continues



## BubiSparks (16/11/19)

Apple bans all vaping related apps...........

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/trending/327923-apple-bans-vaping-apps.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi (16/11/19)

More people have died taking selfies and I don't see camera apps being banned.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/11/19)

This just means more Android an Windows apps.yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/11/19)

appholes !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

